# Blue Glass Flask



## KSM (May 2, 2004)

Back in the early 60's my Father had a foundation dug for an extension on the house. I was digging through the rubble and found a Blue Glass Flask ( about quart sized) with the initials T. W D ( note : no "period" between the "W" and the "D") on one side...under a picture of an eagle with a sheild. On the other side is the picture of a sailing ship with  the name Franklin under it.  It has all the indications that it was manufactured between 1840 and 1858 ( I am going by the bottle neck shape and the pontil mark on the bottom, with a #5 to one side of mark, also the fact that the mold marks on the side of the bottle are irregular.)  Could the initials stand for T. W. Dyott ? I cannot find a picture that matches with this flask anywhere. I have looked for indications that it is a reproduction, but there are none.  I would very much like to know the value of this flask. Any information that you could provide me with  would be very much appreciated. PLEASE RESPOND !  ... I have been on a number of sites that have not responded to my questions.          <<IF YOU NEED PHOTOS I CAN SEND THEM TO YOU VIA E-MAIL >> my address is SMOKINGMAN61@aol.com


----------



## IRISH (May 3, 2004)

Hi KSM,  welcome to the bottle forum [] , you have found the right place to get the info you need.
 You can post a photo here in this thread if you like, or email it to me and I can post it for you.  Sounds like a great find.


----------



## KSM (May 3, 2004)

The neck of the bottle appears to be crooked in one picture, but not the other from the bottle moving slightly during scanning. (crude attempt, I appologize)


----------



## IRISH (May 3, 2004)

Thanks Admin,  you are a bit (lot) faster than me  using photoshop [] .
 KSM,  that is a fantastic looking bottle,  I don't know a lot about that type of bottle but I don't think it is a repro considering that you dug it in the 60's and even the older repros would have been only a few years old,  seems unlikely they would have got where you found it.


----------



## KSM (May 3, 2004)

Yes Irish.......that is what has got me so exited about this bottle...... When I found it it was approximately two feet deep in the rubble pile......which would mean that it was dug from the BOTTOM 2 to 3 ft. of the foundation..the bottle was full of dirt ...packed... it took me quite some time to clean out by running hot water into the mouth ...and pouring it out.  So far I have had a few responses from other sites saying its a repro(much to my dismay) however that could be because they think I am lying about my story.  I assure you I am NOT !   I have carried this bottle around with me for 38 years, and loved it because of its beauty, never thinking it was a "great find."  I used to collect old milk bottles as a young child, and when I fould this bottle...I stopped. ( nothing could compare, I guess.)  So I never thought about its value until recently, but judging by my recent research,  it seems to be one of the cleanest examples I have seen.  THANKS AGAIN ! for your help.


----------



## KSM (May 3, 2004)

well....... as I could have guessed.  Upon further digging into the vast internet info super highway, I am now seeing a bottle from the Lestoil Co. that is quite similar.  However, the bottles were manufactured reproductions of the U.S.S. Franklin / T.W.Dyott bottle commemorating said ship which was originally made in 1822.  My problem is, I don't see the  "TWD" under the eagle in any of the pics I have encountered.  Also, where and when I found this bottle still has me wondering.  Does anyone have a picture of the original Flask commemorating the U.S.S. franklin that was made in 1822 by T.W.Dyott??  If so, I would appreciate them posting it in this thread, as I cannot find a pic of the original anywhere!!  I did however see a where the original had 25 rays over the eagles head, which mine HAS !  

                        <<ANY PICTURES OF THE ORIGINAL/AUTHENTIC BOTTLE WOULD HELP>>


----------



## Harry Pristis (May 3, 2004)

It is not a reproduction, technically speaking.  But it is not a historical flask.  It was produced in the *late 1960s* for the Lestoil Company of Holyoke, MA.  It contained Lestoil, the cleaning product.

 The bottle design was adapted from Dr. Dyott's Kensington Glass Works flask GII-42, which has a sheared and fire-polished lip.  This Lestoil bottle was produced in blue (like this one), light-blue, amethyst, and colorless.

 This from McKearin-Wilson, AMERICAN BOTTLES & FLASKS AND THEIR ANCESTRY. 

 ----------Harry Pristis


----------



## KSM (May 3, 2004)

Photo of the Lestoil Repro...... whaddya think?


----------



## woody (May 3, 2004)

Yes, it isn't right to be an authentic flask from the era.
 The lip is wrong.
 I'd go with the Lestoil bottle as a good choice to what it is.


----------



## vtspring (May 3, 2004)

COULD YOU POST A PICTURE OF THE BOTTOM OF THE BOTTLE? I HAVE SOLD 1 OR 2 OF THESE USUALY GETTING AROUND $5 APIECE FOR THEM. IM PRETTY SURE IT IS LESTOIL.PRETTY BOTTLE THOUGH.


----------



## KSM (May 3, 2004)

THe Scan of the bottom of the bottle did not turn out.... but  I can describe it.   It has a small faint five pointed almost star shaped mark slightly to the left of a very small #5.


----------



## KSM (May 3, 2004)

Note... the bottle does not sit perfectly flat (rocks slightly) I am assuming from wear.


----------



## KSM (May 3, 2004)

THanks all for your help and info.  Guess I can go throw this bottle in the "Lestoilet".  ha ha ha ( I laugh to keep from crying )


----------



## woody (May 3, 2004)

That's alright.  Keep searching, you'll never know when you'll find something good when you're out digging for old bottles.


----------



## woody (May 3, 2004)

Here's one selling on eBay.

 http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=10907&item=3290026989&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

 Looks to be the exact same bottle as yours.[&o]


----------



## Maine Digger (May 3, 2004)

Hi Kevin, Alas, I have the same bottle, however mine is in a mottled amethyst. I have the same markings on the base as well.  I knew mine was a repro, because I remember my mother bringing it home from the store.  The original from which it is copied is actually quite a bit smaller. There's a collector here in Maine - Jack Pelletier - Gorham, ME, who has one of the finest commemorative collections around, and I believe he has the original. He exhibited at the Portland show, and at many others in the Northeast. I'm not certain if he has a website or not, I'll check, he lives in the next town over.


----------



## KSM (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for the info. MaineDigger !   I would very much like to see the original flask!!!  The only thing I can figure out as to how the bottle got two feet deep in the rubble pile is; Someone, either my parents or a neighbor (knowing my interest in bottle collecting) planted it there so that I would find something that I would percieve as old, and "make my day."


----------



## David E (Jul 7, 2004)

No numbers but do show two five pointed stars for of course the Star Glass Co.
 One five pointed star has lines inside of star from point to point.
 The other is a plain star with the word Star written above it
 Both same company 1860's to 1900's  unknown location (wait found location in another book) New Albany, IN. same date

 Dave


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 7, 2004)

> There's a collector here in Maine - Jack Pelletier - Gorham, ME, who has one of the finest commemorative collections around, and I believe he has the original. He exhibited at the Portland show, and at many others in the Northeast. I'm not certain if he has a website or not, I'll check, he lives in the next town over.


 
 I spoke with J.P. last year or the year before...I called looking for info on my Brewsters Medicated Electricity. He had never heard of it, but invited me to a bottle club meeting in Standish I think..I never went. I don't have the kinds of bottles they do..I'd be a wallflower there.


----------



## tazmainiendigger (Jul 8, 2004)

Hi KSM,  The new July edition of Antique bottle & Glass Collector has a write up on your lestoil bottle in letters to the editor. Wow the guys in this forum sure know there stuff!  [] Taz


----------

